
Switchd – An OpenFlow implementation for OpenBSD [pdf] - zdw
http://www.openbsd.org/papers/bsdcan2016-switchd.pdf
======
kkl
I didn't understand the motivations of virtual ethernet right away but this
presentation piqued my interest. If you are (like me) and not a low-level
networking person, I found this write-up on switchd to be an good compliment
to this presentation:

[https://ttboj.wordpress.com/tag/switchd/](https://ttboj.wordpress.com/tag/switchd/)

~~~
hanasu
I work with Cumulus nearly every day if anyone has questions about what the
experience is like. They just had a big major release recently if anyone was
using the 2.5.X branch before.

